# المكعبات فشلت والمبنى ثلاثة أدوار



## شيخ القبيله (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

لدي مشكلة في الخرسانة حيث أن الغرف تشققت من أطراف الغرف بشكل دائري في كامل سقف الدور الأول في الغرف الكبيره التي مساحتها 5*5 
أما المواقع الضيقه لم يحدث بها شيء
وعند أختبار الخرسانه فشلت وكانت النتيجة 113 مع العلم أنه كان من المفترض أن تكون على أقل تقدير 250 والمشكلة أن العمارة الآن ثلاثة أدوار
ويتضح لكم من الصور المرفقة
وقد تم وضع جبس للتأكد من أن الهبوط توقف إلا أن الجبس اصبح به تشقق متماشي مع شق الصبه ومستمر في الإتساع
كما يتضح من آخر صورة أختلاف لون صبة سقف الدور الأول عم بقية الصبات


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (9 يناير 2012)

هل الشروخ ظهرت في الاسفل ايضا ام لا .

لو ترفق لنا المخطط الانشائي له يكون افضل لمعرفه كيفية التسليح


----------



## العبد الفقير (9 يناير 2012)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بفضل التأكد من مكعب اخر وفي حال التأكد من الموضوع يجب الاتي

عدم الدفع للشركة الخرسانة (الريدي مكس) مع تحميلها جميع العواقب المالية والقانونية الناتحة عن هذا الأمر وتحويل الموضوع للنيابة العامة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (9 يناير 2012)

العبد الفقير قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بفضل التأكد من مكعب اخر وفي حال التأكد من الموضوع يجب الاتي
> 
> عدم الدفع للشركة الخرسانة (الريدي مكس) مع تحميلها جميع العواقب المالية والقانونية الناتحة عن هذا الأمر وتحويل الموضوع للنيابة العامة


 الخرسانه سيئه جدا
لابد من معاقبه المهندس المشرف ايضا


----------



## التوأم (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
يتم اعادة التصميم على النتائج الجديدة لمكعبات الخرسانة وعن طريق ذلك يمكن التأكد من نسبة الخطر ويتم معالجة


----------



## ايمن مونش (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا واضح من الصور المرفقة 
1- التشقق وصل الى حد الانهيار حوالي من5 الى 6 مم السبب الاول الخرسانة الفشله
الثاني واضح وجود الماء اثناء الصب ( وعدم رش السقف بعد الصب )


----------



## ايمن مونش (9 يناير 2012)

وممكن بسبب فك السقف قبل معاد فكه والاحمال الرمل والبلوك الي وسط البكيه
وممكن التسليح مش مرتب صح 
ده رئي انا لسه ( طالب )


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 يناير 2012)

العبد الفقير قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بفضل التأكد من مكعب اخر وفي حال التأكد من الموضوع يجب الاتي
> 
> عدم الدفع للشركة الخرسانة (الريدي مكس) مع تحميلها جميع العواقب المالية والقانونية الناتحة عن هذا الأمر وتحويل الموضوع للنيابة العامة


 
كلام سليـــــــــــــــم, اتفق معك.
وكان الاولى بالمهندس المنفذ او المهندس المشرف تدقيق نتائج المكعبات بعمر 3 يوم, لانها تعطي فكرة عن مدى الانحراف عن المواصفة المطلوبة, وفي حالة وجود خلل التأكد من النتائج بعمر 7 يوم واذ بقي الخلل يوقف العمل لحين فحص مكعبات الـ 28 يوم. وطبعا اذا كان الخلل كبير والانحراف عن القوة التصميمية كبير جدا , ولا يكفي الغرامة مع اعادة التصميم, فيجب قلع السقف مع الاعمدة.


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (9 يناير 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> كلام سليـــــــــــــــم, اتفق معك.
> وكان الاولى بالمهندس المنفذ او المهندس المشرف تدقيق نتائج المكعبات بعمر 3 يوم, لانها تعطي فكرة عن مدى الانحراف عن المواصفة المطلوبة, وفي حالة وجود خلل التأكد من النتائج بعمر 7 يوم واذ بقي الخلل يوقف العمل لحين فحص مكعبات الـ 28 يوم. وطبعا اذا كان الخلل كبير والانحراف عن القوة التصميمية كبير جدا , ولا يكفي الغرامة مع اعادة التصميم, فيجب قلع السقف مع الاعمدة.



أتفق تماما مع الاخ مثنى والاخ العبد الفقير
كيف وصل الموضوع للطابق الثالث .. ولم يلاحظ احد نتائج المكعبات؟​


----------



## khaledkoo (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم المبني مكون من ثلاثه ادوار و تم الانتهاء منه بالفعل يرجي الاخذ في الاعتبار ان كل الاسقف اللتي تسبق السقف الاخير تم تحميلها اثناء الصب بوزن الخرسانه كاملا للدور و لم يحدث انهيار لها من وجه نظري المتواضعه لاداعي للقلق لان الحمل الميت اكبر من الحمل الحي و لكن يجب قياس الترخيم في البلاطه و مراجعه التصميمات لان هذه الشروخ لها سبب اخر غير الاجهاد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يناير 2012)

شيخ القبيله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لدي مشكلة في الخرسانة حيث أن الغرف تشققت من أطراف الغرف بشكل دائري في كامل سقف الدور الأول في الغرف الكبيره التي مساحتها 5*5
> أما المواقع الضيقه لم يحدث بها شيء
> وعند أختبار الخرسانه فشلت وكانت النتيجة 113 مع العلم أنه كان من المفترض أن تكون على أقل تقدير 250 والمشكلة أن العمارة الآن ثلاثة أدوار
> ...


السلام عليكم
هناك عددة اسئلة تحتاج الى رد قبل تحديد سبب المشكلة ومن ثم وضع الاقتراحات بالحل :​
علاقتك بالمشروع وهل انت مهندس مدني وكم الخبرة لديك.​
هل تابعت اعمال التنفيذ ؟.​
مدة التنفيذ للطوابق الثلاث.​
طريقة الصب للخرسانة ( خلط موقعي ام خرسانة جاهزة).​
نتائج الكسر للمكعبات ونتائج الكسر للكور (حيث يلاحظ انه قد تم عمل كور في البلاطة ).​
المشكلة مكررة في الثلاث بلاطات ام في بلاطة واحدة وفي طابق في هذه الحالة.​
بعد الرد على التساؤلات السابقة يمكن البدء بوضع تصور للمشكلة ؟.​


----------



## شيخ القبيله (9 يناير 2012)

الإخوة المهندسين 

أشكر لكم تفاعلكم مع الموضوع

أنا صاحب المبنى ولست مقاول

ولتوضيح الصورة بالكامل

تم صب السقف الأول الذي به المشكلة في شهر 5/ 1432هـ 
وبعد تنظيف المبنى وجدنا المشكلة موجوده .
والتشققات في بلاطات السقف الأول فقط البلاطات الأخرى لا يوجد بها تشققات

تسليح الغرف 
14 * 14 فرش 8 أسياخ وغطاء 7 أسياخ 

والتشققات لم تظر من أسفل وإنما في السقف من فوق أي أرضية الدور الذي يعلو الدور الأرضي 

لم يكن هناك إشراف من أي مهندس 

والكور نتائجه على التوالي ( 60) والثانية ( 67 ) والثالثه ( 90 ) 

الرش بعد الصب كان رش بعد الصب مباشرة كل ربع ساعه رش تمطير 

ولمدة 5 أيام ثلاث مرات أو أربع مرات يومياً

أرجو منكم البحث لحل مناسب 

وفقكم الله ورزقكم العلم والبصيرة

وأشكركم مرة أخرى على تفاعلكم مع الموضوع


----------



## max moment (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة مهندس مشرف ايه بس ؟
الواضح من الصور ان هذا المبنى سكنى وغالبا ( فى السعودية ) وعادة الناس هنا مبتعملش لا اختبارات خرسانة ولا يحزنون وكمان مفيش مهندس مشرف ( عشان ده مبنى سكنى )
وكل ده بسبب جهل الناس فى المملكة واستغلال المكاتب لذلك 
والله الواحد قلبه بيوجعه كل يوم من العك اللى بيشوفه هنا 
وإسالونى انا شغال فى السعودية وعارف شغل المكاتب التعبانة هنا​


----------



## شيخ القبيله (10 يناير 2012)

تكفون يامهندسين العرب 

أبي عصارة عقولكم لحل المشكله

وفقكم الله


----------



## فواز الجبوري (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ...
أن شاء الله تكونون بألف خير ...
المشكلة كما هو ظاهر من كلام المالك تتعلق بمشكلة في الخرسانة نفسها ، و بما أن المبنى لم يصمم هندسيا ، تم أستخدام المتعارف عليه من التسليح .. 
لكن الملاحظ أن سمك البلاطة قليل ، و لذلك أعتقد أن هناك فشلا في عملية التحميل للبلاطة نفسها ، فأنت تلاحظ و كما يقول المالك أن الشقوق من الجهة العلوية فقط و أنها تمتد و تكبر ، و ألشقوق فقط في منطقة العزم السالب ( Nagative moment  ) ، أعتقد أن التسليح في تلك المنطقة كان ضعيفا ، بل و ربما لم يتم عمل أوفسيت للتسليح بمقومة العزم ، ناهيك عن أي تسليح اضافي ، بل و ربما لم يتم ألتزام الكود في أمتداد حديد التسليح .. و الكود لم يأتي عبثا بتلك المتطلبات .. 
المحصلة ... أعتقد أن الفشل الرئيسي في تسليح البلاطة ، بالاضافة الى سوء المزيج الخرساني ، أدى الى فشل البلاطة هنا في هذا الطابق ، و لماذا هذا الطابق بالذات ، ربما بسبب السمك القليل ، أو رفع القالب المبكر أو توقيت الصب ...
الحل : لا حلول وسط ، أجراء تقييم للمبنى ، و هذه البلاطة يجب رفعها تماما ، و في هذا الطابق يعاد تصميم البلاطة و تقليل مساحة البنلات ، بأضافة أعتاب جديدة و ربطها مع الاعمدة و الجسور القديمة .. و هكذا عمل يحتاج تصميما دقيقا هندسيا .. ​


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (10 يناير 2012)

اعتقد ان المشكله الرئيسيه تكمن عندك في الحديد العلوي 

اما تم تجاهله واما لم يتم التكريب جيدا بالاضافه الي قله الحديد 

انا اتكلم عن التسليح لان الشرخ علوي والخرسانه مقاومتها هنا مهمله يعني العاتق الاساسي 

علي التسليح في هذه المنطقه .

بالاضافه ان الشروخ قد ظهرت من دون وجود الدفان والبلاط اي f.c وبدون ايضا وجود الحمل الحي المعتبر 

يعني لا تزال المشكله كبيره وهذه بدايتها وليست نهايتها 

لذا من وجهة نظري امامك احد الحلول التاليه خصوصا انها في الدور الاول يعني من الممكن 

1-اضافه كمره اسفل هذه البلاطه (من الاسهل ان تكون معدنيه مربوطه بزوايا عند الاطراف اسهل وامتن 

2- بناء جدار حامل اسفل هذه البلاطه ليقوم مقام الكمره (لكن يجب عمل ميده اسفل هذا الجدار لا يبني علي

الارض مباشره

3-تكسير هذه البلاطه وازالتها تماما 

والله اعلم 

لكن يجب عليك ان تختار الحل الذي سيكون امنا عليك او من علي من سيسكن في هذه العماره 

والله المستعان


----------



## alwan36 (10 يناير 2012)

لابد من مراجعة لوحات التسليح للأسقف من الواضح أن الشقوق حدثت بالقرب من الكمرات فلابد من التأكد من ترتيبات التسليح هناك ومراعاة أن البناء تم تحت إشراف هندسي لنعرف من الذي اخطأ الإنشائي أم المنفذ ويمكن الإستعانة بشركة متخصصة بفحص الخرسانة بعد الصب وإعطاء النتائج ونحكم على ضوئها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## anmarsalim (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

واضح من نتائج الفحوصات ومن الصور ان السمنت المستخدم أما قديم وتالف او ان كميته قليلة جدا كما ان الحديد المستخدم هو شبكة واحدة فقط اي لم يتم عمل التكسيح للحديد لذا لا وجود للحديد في منطقة العزوم السالبة ومن المحتمل انه تم فتح القالب الخشبي بفترة قليلة ادت الى حصول هبوط وشقوق للكونكريت الضعيف ايضا
الحل باعتقادي اولا يتم اجراء فحوص لا اتلافية للاعمدة )ultra sonic) بحيث تتحمل عمل جسور حديدية تسند على اعمدة ملاصقة للاعمدة الحالية
او يعاد التصميم المعماري للطابقين الارضي والاول مع عمل اسس للجدران في الطابق الارضي لتكون جدران حاملة للاثقال وليست قواطع مع الاستعانة بالجسور الحديدية في الغرف التي سيعاد تصميمها اينما تطلب ذلك

بالمناسبة هناك بناية من أربعة ادوار بنفس المشكلة تم اللجوء الى التدعيم الكامل للبناية بالاعمدة والجسور الحديدية غير ان الكلفة كانت عالية يعني لو انهم قاموا بتكسير الطوابق التالفة واعادتها من جديدلكان ذلك ارخص واسلم لذا يتم دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية ما بين كلفة التدعيم وبين كلفة تكسير واعادة صب السقف التالف (طبعا و السقف الذي فوقه ) والحمد لله انه لم يتم المباشرة باعمال التشطيب والا لكانت الخسارة مضاعفة
انصح الاخ صاحب البناية اللجوء الى مكتب هندسي موثوق به والذي كان من المفترض ان يتم ذلك من البداية وان لا يبخل بالمبالغ التي سيدفعها للتصميم مجددا وان يفكر بالارواح التي ستسكن هذه البناية 
ولا نقول الا (قدر الله وما شاء فعل)


----------



## العبد الفقير (10 يناير 2012)

يوجد حلين

1- يحال الموضوع إلى النيابة العامة وهنا تأمر النيابة بهدم المبنى و السقف والاجزاء التي لا تطابق المواصفات وتكليف ذلك المقاول بذلك وتحمله التكاليف المادية المعنوية الاخرى (الموضوع باختصار يحتاج محامي وخبير هندسي لرفع قضية) 

2- تقوية المبنى بمواد تدعيمية وهذا من الصعب تنفيذه لعدم وجود وخططات واضحة وصعوبة وغلاء المقاولين الذين يقومون بأعمال التقوية للمباني

وعليه افضل الحل الأولى


----------



## شيخ القبيله (10 يناير 2012)

الخشب تم نزعه بعد 23 يوم


----------



## shuaa said (11 يناير 2012)

اخواني الاعزاء

السلام عليكم

ان الموضوع جميل ويستحق المشاركه

ولنقل ان المشكله الان وكما هو واضح ( او ان نفرض جدلا ) ان الكونكريت فاشل وقد يكون في التسليح ايظا مشكله وان صاحب البيت يريد ارخص الحلول حتى تحل مشكلته وبصوره علميه او عمليه يمكن للذي يطرحها ان يقنعنا بمبرراته

اذن لنبدأ من هنا

من يستطيع اعطاء الحل فليشارك حتى نستفاد من فكرته قد تكون عمليه وقد تكون نظريه وقد تكون مكلفه 

ولكن مهما ستكون سيستفاد منها الجميع واولهم كاتب هذه السطور 

لان لي ثقه بالنخبه من ان لها رأي وكذلك الشباب

اما بالنسبه لي فأن لي اقتراح حول الموضوع وسوف اطرقه ولكن بعد الاستمتاع بأرائكم والتي قطعا سأتعلم منها شئ جديد وربما فكره بسيطه ستكون مفتاح لذوي الخبره من تطويرها لحل المشكله مهما تكون في رأيه بسيطه 

وانا بأنتظار مشاركاتكم

واقول لصاحب المشكله 

ابشر 

فهناك حل لمشكلتك بأقل الخسائر ان شاء الله​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (11 يناير 2012)

لا يمكن أن يكون هناك حل إلا بمشاهدة الموقع من قبل مهندس خبير و مختص ، و الأجوبة النظرية هنا كمن يعاين مريضاً من خلال الأنترنت ..

يجب أن يزور الموقع مهندس مختص ، و ذو خبرة عالية و أن يقوم بالمعاينة النظرية و أخذ التجارب اللازمة ، و من ثم إعطاء تقرير بأسباب المشكلة و إجراء دراسة متكاملة للحل الصحيح و العملي و الآمن ..

المسألة كما أراها خطيرة تماماً ، و لا يمكن إعطاء رأي سديد بدون الوقوف على الواقع ..

إذا كنت قريب من الرياض فيسرني زيارة الموقع و الإطلاع على الواقع ..

لم تعد الحلول النظرية مجدية و الوضع عندك خطر تماماً .


----------



## شيخ القبيله (11 يناير 2012)

الله يبشرك بالجنه


----------



## ArSam (11 يناير 2012)

أخي الكريم إني أثني على رأي المهندس ابوبكر أعلاه عندما قال "*لا يمكن أن يكون هناك حل إلا بمشاهدة الموقع من قبل مهندس خبير و مختص ...."*
فهو الرأي الصائب فالموضوع يجب أن ينظر من كافة الزوايا من قبل خبير على الطبيعة ويشمل ذلك عدة أمور فأولا الرسومات التصميمية ثانيا الظروف التي تم فيها التنفيذ وطريقة ذلك ثالثا حالة الوضع الحالي للمبنى والمتوقع أو المتأمل له ثالثا ماذا تريد انت من المبنى للمستقبل وميزانيتك ومدى قبولك بالفداء واخياركك من الأنواع المتوفره خامسا الحلول الممكنه والبدائل المطروحة ومن ثم أختيار الحل المناسب بما يتوافق مع ناحيتين الفنية والاقتصادية والإجتماعية أي قبول المالك لهيئة الحل النهائي الجمالي والمعماري.
إن ما تم الخوض فيه من قبل كثير من الأخوه أعلاه هو من قبيل التخمين الذي ينقصه الدراسةالشمولية فهو لا يعدو عن توقعات ضمن المعلومات المطروحة القليلة.
في تصوري اتوقع بشكل كبير ان المشكلة هي تصميمية وتنفيذية معا في آن واحد....؟
لاحظت في الصور وجود جسر مقلوب..... ولاحظت أن بلاطة السقف صلبة وليست هوردي فهي قليلة السماكة .... بالإضافة الى ضعف الخرسانة في التنفيذ كما افدتم ..... لهذا كله ظهرت مشكلة الترخيم أو مايسمي بالهبوط الكبير التي ادت الى التشققات......


----------



## sea2007 (11 يناير 2012)

اخى الكريم

نرى مثل هذة المشاكل كثيرا لا داعى الى الخوف والحل كالتالى

اللجوء الى مكتب استشارى متخصص لتقيم حالة المنشا وعمل الازم كقمصان للعمدة او اضافة كمرات حديد

او تكسير اجزاء من المنشا اذا تطلب الامر

وكل هذا سيكلفك الكثير جدا من اختبارات وغيرة


----------



## م . أبو بكر (11 يناير 2012)

شيخ القبيله قال:


> الله يبشرك بالجنه



أخي الكريم ، نحن إنما نصدقك القول و نحن بإذن الله أخوتك . و لو أمكن مساعدتك ببساطة لما قصرنا و الجميع يعرفنا هنا منذ سنوات طويلة .

المبنى أولاً و آخراً تحت مسؤوليتك .. و أي مشكلة في المستقبل سيكون لها عواقب لست بحاجة لها .

لا يوجد مشكلة بلا حل .. لكن هذا الحل عندما يطلب من مهندس ، فيجب أن يكون شاملاً و كاملاً و أميناً .. و هذا يتطلب زيارات ميدانية و تجارب و كثير من التدقيق .

أنصحك بعدم التهاون في الموضوع لأن مشكلتك قد تكون أكبر مما تتوقع .

بكل الأحوال ، أنصحك أن أي مهندس أو أي شخص يريد أن يدلي برأيه ، أطلب منه ورقة مفصلة و موقعة من قبله بالحل المقترح تتضمن أنه عاين المبنى و اطلع على المشكلة و أنه أعطى هذا الحل بموجب دراسة و خبرة مع التوقيع ..
حتى تتأكد أن هذا المهندس لا يرمي بالكلام جزافاً و لا يعطي أنصاف حلول .. و حتى يتحمل هذا المهندس مسؤولية الحل الذي يقدمه أمام الجهات الرسمية ، فيما بعد .

تقبل احترامي .


----------



## MohamadSwelam (11 يناير 2012)

*رأي سليم من المهندس ابو بكر، لازم يتعمل فحص من خلال مهندس خبير ويكون مسئول قانونيا عن ما سيتم عمله لحل هذه المشكله*
*لكن بالنسبة للصور والمعلومات المعروضة من السيد صاحب العقار ، انا في اعتقادي ان الشرخ ده ومكانه ده يدل على ان التسليح العلوي للبلاطة مش موجود او ممكن يكون طوله قصير ، لكن بخصوص الخرسانة وان المكعبات وصلت ل 113 فقط ( ودي طبعا مشكله تانية) بس مش هي السبب في الشرخ *


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 يناير 2012)

شيخ القبيله قال:


> تكفون يامهندسين العرب
> 
> أبي عصارة عقولكم لحل المشكله
> 
> وفقكم الله





shuaa said قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...



الموضوع للتثبيت لمدة ثلاثة ايام لمزيد من الاراء المفيدة والنقاش


----------



## شيخ القبيله (11 يناير 2012)

arsam قال:


> أخي الكريم إني أثني على رأي المهندس ابوبكر أعلاه عندما قال "*لا يمكن أن يكون هناك حل إلا بمشاهدة الموقع من قبل مهندس خبير و مختص ...."*
> فهو الرأي الصائب فالموضوع يجب أن ينظر من كافة الزوايا من قبل خبير على الطبيعة ويشمل ذلك عدة أمور فأولا الرسومات التصميمية ثانيا الظروف التي تم فيها التنفيذ وطريقة ذلك ثالثا حالة الوضع الحالي للمبنى والمتوقع أو المتأمل له ثالثا ماذا تريد انت من المبنى للمستقبل وميزانيتك ومدى قبولك بالفداء واخياركك من الأنواع المتوفره خامسا الحلول الممكنه والبدائل المطروحة ومن ثم أختيار الحل المناسب بما يتوافق مع ناحيتين الفنية والاقتصادية والإجتماعية أي قبول المالك لهيئة الحل النهائي الجمالي والمعماري.
> إن ما تم الخوض فيه من قبل كثير من الأخوه أعلاه هو من قبيل التخمين الذي ينقصه الدراسةالشمولية فهو لا يعدو عن توقعات ضمن المعلومات المطروحة القليلة.
> في تصوري اتوقع بشكل كبير ان المشكلة هي تصميمية وتنفيذية معا في آن واحد....؟
> لاحظت في الصور وجود جسر مقلوب..... ولاحظت أن بلاطة السقف صلبة وليست هوردي فهي قليلة السماكة .... بالإضافة الى ضعف الخرسانة في التنفيذ كما افدتم ..... لهذا كله ظهرت مشكلة الترخيم أو مايسمي بالهبوط الكبير التي ادت الى التشققات......


 


نعم أخي إن هناك كسر في الجسر المقلوب من الناحيتين يبداء من أسفل الجسر بالقرب من العمود بشكل مائل للداخل ليبعد في أعلاه مسافة تقارب نصف متر

كما أنه أخذ الكسر في أعلى الجسر تاركاً 10 سم بإمتداد الجسر


----------



## loay ks (11 يناير 2012)

اذا كان التشقق نافذ من السطح الاعل الى السطح الاسفل للسقف فلابد من من اجراء تاهيل له وهناك اكثر من طريقة لتحديد الطريقة المثلى لابد من الاطلاع على الخرائط الانشائية 

د.لؤي خليل سلمان 
مهندس مدني أستشاري
كلية الهندسة الجامعة المستنصرية /بغداد/العراق


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (11 يناير 2012)

أخي ألفاضل انصحك بقراة الردود نعم كي تكون لك فكرة عامه عن الحلول المقترحة لكن نصيحتي لك ألجأ الى أحد ألمكاتب الاستشارية التي ستدرس ألمنشأ و تجري أكيد بعض الاختبارات للتاكد من سلامة ألمنشأ و تحديد ألحلول المناسبة و تقترح أيضا طريقة تنفيذ هذه الحلول لانه مهما كانت الحلول المقترحة من قبل الزملاء لن تكون قادر على تنفيذها لانك غير مختص بهذا العمل فأعطي العجين لخبازه أفضل
أما تفسيري ألشخصي للشقوق الظاهرة في البلاطة فهي ليست بسبب قلة مقاومة الانضغاط لظهور الشقوق في منطقة ألشد قرب ألمساند اي لايوجد اي اجهاد ضغط ولو كانت الشقوق في منتصف البلاطة لكانت بسبب زيادة اجهاد الضغط لكن ظهرت في ألجزء ألعلوي مما يعني انه هناك خطأ في تفاصيل حديد التسليح اقصد الحديد ألمكسح كميته طوله


----------



## شيخ القبيله (11 يناير 2012)

هذي صور نتائج اختبار الصبه




































































ولكم خالص شكري


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على حسن المشاركة ومحاولة وضع الحلول والاقتراحات لحل هذه المشلكة التي تفضل بها الاخ"شيخ القبيلة " والذي من خلال المشاركات يتضح ان لديه بعضا من المعرفة الهندسية .
ولكن قبل الخوض في اسلوب الحل يجب ارجاع الامور الى البداية الصحيحة ووضع الامور على سكة العمل الهندسي الصحيحة ، فلا تكون محاولة وضع الحلول في غير اطارها الصحيح والقانوني وتحمل المسؤولية، فمن حيث المبدأ ما بني على خطأ فالمنطق يقول ان النتيجة ستكون خطأ والاستمرار في الخطأ سيؤدي للمزيد للخطأ ، لذا يجب تصويب الامر من اساسه وحتى نعيد الامر لوضع الصواب لنوضح اين وقع الخطأ منذ البداية فالمهمه للمهندس اذا طلبت منه النصيحة والمشورة ان يتقيد بالاصول الهندسية ولا تكون لارضاء الناس وان لديه الحل السحري لاي مشكلة.​
فمن حيث المبدأ يتضح ما يلي:-
العمل لم يكن من قبل متعهد مؤهل او مهندس تنفيذ قام بمتابعته.​
لم يكن هناك مكتب او حتى مهندس يشرف على العمل.​
بالاتفاق بين صاحب العمل والمقاول تم تنفيذ العمل بدون التقيد بالتعلميات حسب القوانين المتبعه في بلده وبهدف التوفير باجرة مهندس والتي هي بضعة الاف من الريالات (وهي اقل من تكلفة اي حمام في الشقة !!!!!) تم تنفيذ العمل (ثلاث طوابق ) ولا نعلم هل هو مطابق للمخططات الهندسية ام لا، ام انه لا يوجد في الاصل مخططات هندسية ؟!!!. وانما تم العمل بشكل ارتجالي (فهذا لم يتم ذكره).​
وبعد الانتهاء من اعمال الهيكل ، تنبه المالك (لا اعلم هل هو بالصدفة ) ام ان المشكلة ظهرت بعص الصب للبلاطة الاولى ام متى؟.​
ولحل هذه المشكلة بدلا من ان يتوجه المالك لمكتب هندسي لاخذ الرأي والمشورة او التوجه للمكتب الهندسي الذي قام بتصميم المبنى، توجه بشكل شخصي لمختبر فحص الخرسانة ( واخذ عينات =كورات وفحصها امس 11-1 ووضع جبص على التشققات للنأكد من عدم تحركها).​
وبدلا من العمل في النقطه 5 توجه الاخ المالك للمنتدى لطلب النصح لحل هذه المشكلة .​
في البداية توجه الاخوة مشكورين وبحسن النية بابداء الحلول والاقتراحات وتوجيه الوعد والعويد لكل من مزود الخرسانة والمقاول والمهندس المشرف ، قبل نتعرف على هوية الاخ السائل وعلاقته بالمشروع وبالتالي معرفة مدى معرفته بالحلول الهندسية والمصطلحات الهندسية او مدى امكانتية تطبيق هذه الحلول.​
والان بعد التوضيح السابق بما اننا نتعمل مع مالك للبناء فالحل الاسلم والهندسي في مثل هذه الحالات :-​
التوجية لمكتب هندسي مختص وله خبرة في تقييم الابنية الهندسية ومراجعة المخططات الهندسية ان وجدت واذا لم توجد مخططات هندسية​
يقوم المكتب الهندسي وبالتعاون مختبر مختص بعمل كشف حسي لكامل لجميع اجزاء المبنى (ابعاد الاعمدة ، الكمرات ، البلاطات ، الاساسات ،....) والتأكد من تسليحها من خلال الكشف الحسي ، وتحديد قوة الخرسانة الفعلية للخرسانة وقوة حديد التسليح ، قدرة تحمل التربة وثم اعادة تصميم المبنى بناء على هذه المعطيات للتأكد من سلامته من الناحية الانشائية والتصميمية .​
دراسة التشققات في المبنى (البلاطة ، الكمرات ، الجدران ، الاعمدة ، الاساسات) من حيث موقعها وطولها وعرضها.​
وضع الاقتراحات والحلول والمواد الخاصة المطلوب التنفيذ بها من قبل المكتب الهندسي.​
اعطاء اعمال التقوية والصيانة لشركة هندسية متخصصة وتحت اشراف المكتب الذي قام بالدراسة .​
اما اعطاء الحلول بالرغم من صحة بعضها ولكن هناك ناحية مهمه جدا في حال كان الحل غير صحيح ونتج عن ذلك مشاكل في المستقبل او حدث انهيار (لاسمح الله) من الذي ستحمل المسؤولية الحقوقية والقانونية عن الحل المقترح ؟​
هل المهندس الذى اعطى الحل يتحمل ذلك ؟
بالتأكيد لا وخصوصا ان الكثير يستعمل الاسماء المستعاره ، وليس هناك عقد بينه وبين من اخذ بنصيحته.
هل المنتدى يتحمل ذلك ؟ بالتأكيد لا!! .
حيث ان احدى شروط الانتساب للمنتدى ان كل ما يكتب في المنتدى هي على مسؤولية من يكتب وهي تعبر عن رأيه ولا تعبر عن رأي الملتقى.

لذا من وجهة نظري الخاصة فان اي حل انشائي ليس له اي قيمه هندسية مالم يكن هذا الحل مرتبطا بمسؤوليه هندسية وحقوقية وقانونية.
والا يكون كما يقال عند الفلاحين كلام(خراف بضم حرف الخاء) حصيده .
اسف للاطاله
مع شكري وتقديري للجميع





هناك اختلاف في عمق الكمرات beam للطابق الارضي(للعلم فقط)​


----------



## elbarani (11 يناير 2012)

اين المهندس المشرف اثناء عمليه الصب وهو اهم وقت


----------



## السيد جبار الناصري (11 يناير 2012)

أتفق تماماً مع الاخ م مثنى واضيف بأن الخرسانةغير مظبوطة بنسبة الخلط في المواد1،2.1 بالنسلسل رمل ,حصى, سمنت مع مراعاة نسبة الماء زائداً أستخدام الهزاز قبل سقل المراحل التي تم صبها وأغراق الصب بالماء لأيام وخصوصاً في الصيف مع التحية


----------



## شيخ القبيله (11 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> اشكر للجميع على حسن المشاركة ومحاولة وضع الحلول والاقتراحات لحل هذه المشلكة التي تفضل بها الاخ"شيخ القبيلة " والذي من خلال المشاركات يتضح ان لديه بعضا من المعرفة الهندسية .
> ولكن قبل الخوض في اسلوب الحل يجب ارجاع الامور الى البداية الصحيحة ووضع الامور على سكة العمل الهندسي الصحيحة ، فلا تكون محاولة وضع الحلول في غير اطارها الصحيح والقانوني وتحمل المسؤولية، فمن حيث المبدأ ما بني على خطأ فالمنطق يقول ان النتيجة ستكون خطأ والاستمرار في الخطأ سيؤدي للمزيد للخطأ ، لذا يجب تصويب الامر من اساسه وحتى نعيد الامر لوضع الصواب لنوضح اين وقع الخطأ منذ البداية فالمهمه للمهندس اذا طلبت منه النصيحة والمشورة ان يتقيد بالاصول الهندسية ولا تكون لارضاء الناس وان لديه الحل السحري لاي مشكلة.​
> ...





أشكر لك ما كتبت يدك وفقك ربي دنيا وأُخرى وجميع الإخوة المتواجدين بالمنتدى​


----------



## شيخ القبيله (11 يناير 2012)

أشكر لكم تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يتضح من الصور المرفقة انت هذة الشروخ ناتجة من الاتى 
1- عدم وضع حديد بطريقة صحيحة وكافية
2- السمك للخرسنة اقل من المطلوب فلم تحقق الامان من الترخيم
3- فشل الخرسانة


----------



## shuaa said (11 يناير 2012)

الاخ صاحب المشكله 

السلام عليكم

انا اولا اشكرك على سعة قلبك وصبرك والاهم ثقتك العاليه بالمنتدى

واود ان اشكر جميع الاخوان الذين شاركوا بالموضوع 

وهذا كان احدى ايجابيات هذا الموضوع واني اتوقع الكثير من الاخوه الاعضاء برفد هذه الفقره بما لديهم من معلومات وكلها مفيده ان شاءالله وسوف يستفاد منها جميع الاخوه المهندسين

( واعتقد بأن هذا هو هدف هذا النادي )

ان كانت هذه المعلومات علميه او عمليه اواداريه وقانونيه ( كما هو طرح الاخ ابو بكر والاخ رزق ) فكل من هؤلاء الساده له رأيه وكل رأي يحترم

واقول لك بأن كل ماطرحه الاخوه صحيح من منظوره والكل استفاد من تلك المعلومات

وهدف هذا النادي هو ليس لترضية الاخرين كما قال الاستاذ رزق والذي اقتبس منه التالي



فالمهمه للمهندس اذا طلبت منه النصيحة والمشورة ان يتقيد بالاصول الهندسية ولا تكون لارضاء الناس وان لديه الحل السحري لاي مشكلة

وليس النادي هنا مكتب للمحاماة كي يعطي التوجيهات القانونيه فقط ويخاف ان يعطي اي اقتراح هندسي عملي خبراتي او علمي والا تحولنا الى مكتب للمحاماة نحاسب على اي كلمه او فكره او اقتراح وطبعا ان القانون الهندسي يجب ان يحترم ولذلك اؤيد بما جاء بمداخلة الاخوه الاساتذه ابو بكر ورزق لانهم اناس اداريين ومسؤولين على هذا القسم وان سمعة القسم تهمهم وفقا لمراكزهم وانا معهم

اي على الشخص ان يعطي اقتراحه العلمي او العملي ولكنه يبقى اقتراح وليس شئ اخر يجب الاخذ به من قبل المقابل بدون تمحيص او هكذا فقط لثقته في النادي فقط 

ويجب ان لا يكون جواب العضو هو لغرض فقط التباهي او ابراز الشخص نفسه بأنه يفهم اكثر من غيره لان هذا غير ممكن في ظل تواجد اساتذه كبار يتابعون ما يكتب

ولذلك ادعوا من جميع الاخوه على ابداء رأيهم العلمي والعملي وبدون خوف او تردد لانه بالاخير درس سوف نتعلم منه جميعا وان لم نكن قد اقتنعنا او توصلنا الى حل يعتقده الاخرون انه خارج المنطق فنكون على الاقل استفدنا من خبرات بعضنا وعصرنا خبرتنا كما طلب الاخ صاحب المشكله عصارة فكرنا والذي اعتقد جازما بأن ليس له حدود

واشكر هنا الاخ خالد الازهري على تثبيته للموضوع وهي حركه ايجابيه يستحق عليها التحيه

ونرجع ونقول لك اخي صاحب المشكله بأنك ستسمع مقترحات طيبه من الاخوان وانا اطلب منك ايظا ان تتصل بمصادر اخرى من اهل المعرفه كالمكاتب الهندسيه والاخرى حتى تصل الى قناعه كامله بالحل

ولكن في مشكلتك هذه سوف ترى قله من الناس تعطيك حلول لها ويتحملون مسؤليتها بدون مقابل مادي كبير وبالاخير سوف يعطوك حلول يحمون بها انفسهم قبل ان يحموك 

كما واطلب منك ان تعطي كل المعلومات التي طلبت منك في هذا المنتدى حتى يتمكن الاخوه ان يساعدوك في مشكلتك ان كانت مخططات او اخرى

وطلب بعض الاخوه مشاهدة المشكله ميدانيا فأن كان بالامكان عمل ذلك فيكون هو الاحسن لاعطائك الحل او بالاحرى كما سميته في مداخلتي الاولي الاقتراح بالحل لانه بالاخير سيكون اخذ القرار عائد اليك

وانا لا أزال عند كلمتي لك وللاخوه بأن لي اقتراح حول المشكله بعد اعتبار ان كونكريت السقف الاول هو المتضرر فقط وخصوصا الغرف الكبار وان الحديد هو ايظا فيه مشكله ( حيث لم افهم ما تقصد بالفرش والغطاء والذي ارجوه منك ان تعطيني المسافه بين الاسياخ وما هو قطر السيخ المستعمل ) وان جميع الجدران جالسه على جسور ارضيه ويكون احسن اذا كانت الاعمده والجسور ذات كونكريت ناجح ( ولو اني اشك بكونكريت الجسور العلويه ) وكذلك ان السقف من نوع الصلد وليس هوردي ولهذا كله سوف اقدم اقتراحي بعد سماع اقتراح الاخوه 

ولكن قبل هذا وذاك ارجوا منك تدعيم سقوف الغرف الكبيره ( 5*5 ) بالجكات اللازمه حتى لايحصل هناك انهيار مفاجئ او ترخيم على اقل تقدير الى حين الوصول الى الحل الذي يرضيك ان شاءالله من اي جهه كانت

مع خالص شكري وتقديري

شعاع


​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اشكر المهندس شعاع على مداخلته وعلى حرصه الشديد ، وللفائدة للجميع كما افاد بعد ان اوضحت وجهة نظري بخصوص الحلول والاقتراحات التي تطرح بالمنتدى سأعطي وجهة نظري بخصوص سبب المشكلة ومن ثم اعطاء الحل لذلك .
واشكر كذلك لصاحب الموضوع على سعة صدرة ودماثة اخلاقة .
ولي عدد من الاسئلة اتمنى الاجابة عليها في حدود معرفته بالمبنى.​
وضع المخطط الانشائي لبلاطة الطابق الارضي اذا وجدت واذا لم توجد اتمنى عليه ان يرسم مخطط باليد موضح عليه الاعمدة والكمرات والتباعد بينها والتسليح الذي تم وضعه .​
بيان موقع التشققات على نفس المخطط السابق.​
اذا لم تتمكن من الرسم في اي الغرف حصلت التشققات وما هو ابعاد الغرفة.​
سماكة البلاطة حيث يمكن قياسها مكان الكور الذي تم اخذ العينات منه.​
هل هناك كمرات beams داخلية بين الاعمدة اما ان الكمرات محيطية فقط.(على حدود المبنى الخارجية ).​
عندما تم صب البلاطة للطابق الاول هل كانت الشدة formwork للبلاطة التي تحتها مفكوكة(مزالة) ام كانت موجودة وهل تم عمل تدعيم جزئي قبل صب البلاطة التي فوقها.​
عند صب البلاطة للطابق الاخير هل كانت الشدة للطابق الذي تحته موجودة ام كانت مفكوكة .​
خلال اي مرحلة من البناء لاحظت التشققات وهل كان يتغير طولها او عرضها مع مراحل البناء.​
هل هناك اي هبوط في اسفل البلاطة يمكن ملاحظته في البلاطات التي يوجد بها تشققات.​
هل هناك اية شقوق في الاسفل او في الكمرات الداخلية او الخارجية ، يرجى بين موقعها وعرضها وطريقة الميل لها .​
اذا امكن تصوير اية تشققات بحيث تكون موضحه لموقعها واتجهاها وعرضها (يمكن استخدام المسامير لمعرفة العرض او قطع العملة المعدنية بوضعها بالشق).​
يلاحظ في الصور ان هناك تجمع للماء على البلاطة ، يمكن قياس عمق الهبوط من خلال ( وضع قطة خشب الخرسانة وقياس المسافة بين اسفلها واعلى الخرسانة او تبعبئة الهبوط بالماء حتى يصل لاعلى ارتفاع ومن ثم وضع قطع من العملة المعدنية في اخفض منطقة حتى تكون القطعة المعدنية الاخيرة ملامسة لسطح الماء وجافة ونقوم بقياس سماكة القطع المعدنية ).​
الخرسانة التي تم صبها في المبنى من مورد للخرسانة او موقعيا.​
هل نفس المقاول الذي قام ببناء الثلاث طوابق ​
هل تم استخدام نفس المصادر للاسمنت ، والرمل ، والحصويات لكامل المبنى حيث يلاحظ تفاوت واضح في لون الخرسانة.​
النظام المتبع في البناء هو بناء البلوك (الطوب) ومن ثم عمل الشدة للكمرات والبلاطة فوق البلوك.( ولم يتم في البداية بناء الاعمدة وثم البلاطة وبعد فك الشدة تم بناء البلوك).​
ما هي مساحة الطابق واذا كنت تتذكر كم طن حديد تم وضعه بالسقف الواحد وكمية الاسمنت او على الاقل هل تم استخدام نفسة الكمية من الحديد والاسمنت في الطوابق الثلاث.​
​
اتمنى ان تتمكن من الاجابة على الاسئلة او على قدر معرفتك .
وان شاءالله تجد الحل المقترح ولكن ذلك لا يغني عن متابعة الموضوع مع مكتب متخصص.​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
هناك سؤال اخير لصاحب الموضوع.
في الغرف التي يوجد بها تشققات اذا حاولت القفز في المنتصف هل تشعر باهتزاز للبلاطة vibration?.


----------



## شيخ القبيله (12 يناير 2012)

shuaa said قال:


> الاخ صاحب المشكله ​
> السلام عليكم​
> انا اولا اشكرك على سعة قلبك وصبرك والاهم ثقتك العاليه بالمنتدى​
> واود ان اشكر جميع الاخوان الذين شاركوا بالموضوع ​
> ...


 

أشكرك على إقتراحك وكلامك الطيب أثابك الله

الإجابه باللون الأحمر داخل الإقتباس


----------



## ابوعاطل (12 يناير 2012)

الحل بالتدعيم فقط الان لا ينفع شئ


----------



## شيخ القبيله (12 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اشكر المهندس شعاع على مداخلته وعلى حرصه الشديد ، وللفائدة للجميع كما افاد بعد ان اوضحت وجهة نظري بخصوص الحلول والاقتراحات التي تطرح بالمنتدى سأعطي وجهة نظري بخصوص سبب المشكلة ومن ثم اعطاء الحل لذلك .
> واشكر كذلك لصاحب الموضوع على سعة صدرة ودماثة اخلاقة .​
> ...





وفقك ربي الإجابابات باللون الأحمر في الإقتباس​


----------



## ابورنيم (12 يناير 2012)

هل تم معالجة الصبة بالماء و كم كانت المدة


----------



## ابورنيم (12 يناير 2012)

لأنه حصلت تقريبا نفس المشكلة لأحد المشاريع و كانت الشدة الخشبية تمام و كذلك الحديد لكن لم يتم المعالجة بالمياه بالشكل المطلوب و الصحيح فحصلت تشققات و هبوط بالبلاطات

سؤال ما هي اخبار الاعمدة


----------



## شيخ القبيله (12 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هناك سؤال اخير لصاحب الموضوع.
> في الغرف التي يوجد بها تشققات اذا حاولت القفز في المنتصف هل تشعر باهتزاز للبلاطة vibration?.


 

هناك إهتزاز بسيييييييييييط جداً أظن أنه عادي


----------



## شيخ القبيله (12 يناير 2012)

ابورنيم قال:


> هل تم معالجة الصبة بالماء و كم كانت المدة


 

لم أفهم ما تقصد أخي أبو رنيم


----------



## شيخ القبيله (12 يناير 2012)

ابورنيم قال:


> لأنه حصلت تقريبا نفس المشكلة لأحد المشاريع و كانت الشدة الخشبية تمام و كذلك الحديد لكن لم يتم المعالجة بالمياه بالشكل المطلوب و الصحيح فحصلت تشققات و هبوط بالبلاطات
> 
> سؤال ما هي اخبار الاعمدة


 
الأعمدة جيده ولله الحمد مع أنني ألاحظ أنه مع فك الخشب تتكسر الزوايا أي ليست زوايا حاده بل مكسرة


----------



## shuaa said (12 يناير 2012)

الاخ السائل ( شيخ العشيره )

السلام عليكم

الاخوه بأنتظار اجوبتك على طلباتهم واكثرها اهميه بالنسبه لي هي المخططات واكون ممنون لو كان هناك مقاطع للمبنى

وهناك شئ اثار تسائلي 

هو انك قلت بأنكم شيدتم الجدران اولا ثم صببتم الجسور فوقها 

وبعد ذلك قلت هناك شروخ بالجسور

والسؤال هنا 

هل هناك شروخ بالجدران التي هي تحت الجسور ايظا

وهل كل الجسور بها شروخ وما هو موقعها بالتحديد وشكلها

وهل يوجد جسرين متقابليت في الغرف الكبيره بدون شروخ

وهل الشروح شعريه ام نافذه 

وماهو سمك الجدران تحت تلك الجسور

مع تقديري

شعاع​


----------



## sayedahmed330 (12 يناير 2012)

أخونا شيخ القبيلة حياك الله
أنا اتفق تماما مع ما ذكره مهندسنا القدير رزق 
لابد من دراسة مخططات المبنى بالكامل + المعاينة من الطبيعة مع عمل الإختبارات اللازمة قبل الخوض أو البدء في وضع الحلول


----------



## العبد الفقير (13 يناير 2012)

من المهم ان يكون لديك جميع الاوراق والمستندات والفواتير والعقود الخاصة بهذا المشروع واعرضها للمحامي والمكتب الهندسي الخبير المعين من القاضي او منك


----------



## شيخ القبيله (13 يناير 2012)

هذه صور للمخطط لطلب الإخوان لها

























وهذه صورة تبين ظهور أثر الماء الذي تم سكبه في الشق من أعلى ظهرت آثاره في الجسر من تحت كما يتضح من الصورة





وهذه الصورة تبين التشقق في وسط البلاطة من تحت مما يدل على أن هناك هبوط في الوسط


----------



## شيخ القبيله (13 يناير 2012)

shuaa said قال:


> الاخ السائل ( شيخ العشيره )​
> السلام عليكم​
> الاخوه بأنتظار اجوبتك على طلباتهم واكثرها اهميه بالنسبه لي هي المخططات واكون ممنون لو كان هناك مقاطع للمبنى​
> وهناك شئ اثار تسائلي ​
> ...


 


وفقك ربي أخي شعاع 

كل الأسئلة أجبت عليه أقتبس النص وأرد داخل الإقتباس حتى لا أنسى شيء والمخططات نزلتها اليوم والجسور لم أرى فيا تشققات


----------



## شيخ القبيله (13 يناير 2012)

الإخوة الكرام أنا أسكن مدينة أبها 

السعودية

وأرجو إن كان أحد في منطقة عسير أن يتفضل بمعاينة الموقع لنقل الصورة كامله وبوضوح للجميع وفقكم الله


----------



## ابورنيم (13 يناير 2012)

شيخ القبيله قال:


> لم أفهم ما تقصد أخي أبو رنيم



اقصد رش السقف بالمياه مدة 7 ايام او اكثر

بالنسبة لزوايا الاعمدة هذي سوكة و لا ضرر من تكسرها


----------



## dear001 (13 يناير 2012)

احي المهندس الكريم 
1-اختبار الكسر بعد 7 ايام يعطيك 65% من قوة الكسر كان يجب عليك التاكد وهذا الفارق كبير
نريد ان نعرف منك التالي:
1- هل السقف هوردي او سقف عادي
2-هل الشروخ في جميع بلاطات الدوار
3-بعد كم من الوقت تم فتح الشدة الخشبية


----------



## شيخ القبيله (13 يناير 2012)

ابورنيم قال:


> اقصد رش السقف بالمياه مدة 7 ايام او اكثر
> 
> بالنسبة لزوايا الاعمدة هذي سوكة و لا ضرر من تكسرها


 

أخي أبو رنيم 

ربي يسعدك بالنسبة لرش الصبة بعد الصب رشيتها رش أربع مرات يومياً أو أكثر لمدة سبعة أيام وكذلك وضعت بطحاء على أطراف الصبة وملأتها بالماء وبعد ذلك كان يصلها الماء مع رش الأعمدة والمباني


----------



## شيخ القبيله (13 يناير 2012)

dear001 قال:


> احي المهندس الكريم
> 1-اختبار الكسر بعد 7 ايام يعطيك 65% من قوة الكسر كان يجب عليك التاكد وهذا الفارق كبير
> نريد ان نعرف منك التالي:
> 1- هل السقف هوردي او سقف عادي
> ...


 تم فك الخشب بعد 23 يوم


----------



## shuaa said (13 يناير 2012)

الاخ السائل ( شيخ القبيله )

السلام عليكم

اشكرك على المعلومات الجديده والمخططات والصور التي ارسلتها ولكن

المخططات لا ينكنني قرائتها وخصوصا الارقام فهي غير واضحه فأرجوا ان تزودنا بأخرى ذات دقه صوريه اكبر حتى يمكننا المشاهده بصوره ادق

ولكن ارحتني حين قلت ليس هناك شروخ في الجسور وهذا شئ جيد بالنسبه للاقتراح الذي سأذكره قريبا

واذا كان بالامكان صوره اكثر وضوحا للشروخ التي قلت عنها والتي لم تكن واضحه وكأنها شعريه 

وان الجدران سليمه ولو انك لم تجبني على سؤالي حول سمك تلك الجدران 

لكن الشئ الغريب هو انك قلت بأن الجسر المقلوب فقط هو الذي به شرخ

والسؤال هنا 

ماذا يحمل هذا الجسر الان حتى حصل به هذا الشرخ وهل انت متأكد من وجود حديد تسليح به وماذا يوجد تحت هذا الجسر وهل بالامكان اعلامي عن مكان هذا الجسر


مع تقديري

شعاع
​


----------



## CEMohammad (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا للأخ شيخ القبيلة على طرح هذه المشكلة ولكافة الأخوة المهندسون على مشاركتهم بطرح واقتراح الحلول الممكنة لهذه المشكلة.

أنا طالب هندسة مدنية في جامعة ذات مستوى ضعيف , وبالرغم من ارتفاع معدلي إلا انني بالكاد أعرف بعض المعلومات البسيطة بسبب تدني مستوى أغلب الطلاب وبالتالي تدني المستوى التعليمي في الجامعة .. بالرغم من عدم دراستي لمادة تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة , إلا أنني واثق من أني لن أجد المعلومات التي يحتاجها المهندس ليصبح قادرا على العمل والعطاء , ودليلي على ذلك هو عدم إلمامي بالكثير من خواص وحتى بعض مصطلحات الخرسانة رغم دراستي لـ كورس تقنية الخرسانة والذي اجتزته بمعدل أ+ ( من يصدق :10: ).

أعول على الله ثم على المهندسين في هذا المنتدى لتعلم كل مايلزمني لأصبح مهندسا مؤهلا عند تخرجي.


آسف على الإطالة في مقدمة ليس لها دخل بالموضوع :61:

بالنسبة لصور المخططات فيمكن رفعها على الموقع التالي :
http://imgur.com/
حيث أن هذا الموقع يقبل جميع الصور بمختلف المقاسات , وتحديدا الصور ذات المقاسات الكبيرة مثل المخطط المذكور.


----------



## شيخ القبيله (14 يناير 2012)

shuaa said قال:


> الاخ السائل ( شيخ القبيله )​
> السلام عليكم​
> اشكرك على المعلومات الجديده والمخططات والصور التي ارسلتها ولكن​
> المخططات لا ينكنني قرائتها وخصوصا الارقام فهي غير واضحه فأرجوا ان تزودنا بأخرى ذات دقه صوريه اكبر حتى يمكننا المشاهده بصوره ادق​
> ...


 

الأخ شعاع أشكرك على إهتمامك الواضح

بالنسبة للجسر المقلوب يستند على عمودين وهو في منتصف سقف مجلس الرجال ولا يحمل سوى جدار ارتفاعه لاتزيد عن 3 متر تقريباً وطوله 5متر ونصفه من البلوك الأحمر 

أما بالنسبة لسمك الجدران فهو 20سم 

وحديد تسليح الجسر المقلوب حديد 16 م
وعددها 6 أسياخ 2 مكسح و2 ساقط و 2 معلق


----------



## شيخ القبيله (14 يناير 2012)

الأخ شعاع هذا ما أستطعت فعله لتكبير الصور ولكن يمكن أت تعل حفظ للصور ومن ثم تكبيرها 

ولك تقديري


----------



## شيخ القبيله (14 يناير 2012)

الأخ شعاع هذا ما أستطعت فعله لتكبير الصور ولكن يمكن أت تعل حفظ للصور ومن ثم تكبيرها 

ولك تقديري


----------



## رضا العدلى (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا نعرف ان السبب الاساسى هو الخرسانه والتسليح المسؤل فى كل الاسباب دى المهندس المشرف


----------



## shuaa said (15 يناير 2012)

اخواني الاعزاء 

السلام عليكم

لقد مرت فتره ونحن ننتظر اقتراحات لحل مشكلة الاخ شيخ القبيله ولكن الظاهر ان اكثر الاخوه مشغولين ولذا كانت المشاركات قليله

وان اكثر المشاركين لم يعطوا اقتراحات مفصله لحلولهم المقترحه 

فأكثرها جاء هامشيا او كلام عام وبعضكم فضل الامور القانونيه على المشاركه بأقتراح حلول فنيه او عمليه 

واخر فضل ان يعطي الحل بعد المشاهده والاخر قال يجب ان نجري فحوصات عامه للمبنى قبل ابداء الرأي

واخرين قد ربما اقتربو من الحل ولكن وكما قلت بشكل هامشي وعام وبدون تفاصيل

والحقيقه انا توقعت ذلك من البدايه 

لان صاحب المشكله من البدايه اغلق معضم الابواب حينما قال ان الكونكريت فاشل وحسب تقرير المختبر ولم يجادله احد بذلك ولم يقترح له احد بأن يعمل مثلا اختبار تحميل للمنشأ او اي اقتراح اخر ولا حتى واحد منكم شك بأنه قد يكون جهاز الفحص غير معير بصوره صحيحه او اي اقتراح اخر قبل القبول بأن المشكله في الكونكريت 

لانه ببساطه وجود الشروخ العلويه كانت المشكله التي ارعبت المقترح ولا يعرف هل ان المشكله بسبب فشل الكونكريت ام المشكله بسبب حديد التسليح وكلاهما صعب او بقوى اخرى غير محسوبه مثلا ضعف التربه

لذا انا قلت من البدايه دعونا نعالج المشكله وكأن الكونكريت فاشل وهناك مشكله بالحديد

والذي قلته بالظبط دعونا نناقش جدلا هكذا مشكله 

فماذا نفعل

هل يتم تهديم المبنى كله ام يتم ازالة السقف الكونكريتي واعادة تشكيله وصبه مره اخرى وطبعا هكذا عمليه اولا ستكلف اموال كثيره وبالتالي تضعضع المبنى نفسه نتيجة الاهتزازات الناتجه عن التكسير من اسعمالات الجك همر وغيره

ام نتجه الى التدعيم اوحلول اخرى متطوره قد يتفتق ذهن احدكم بها نتيجة قرائته او اطلاعه على امور حديثه قد لايكون الاخرين قد اطلعوا عليها ونستفاد كلنا منها

ولكن لم يحصل هذا ولا ذاك

لنرجع الى المبنى ونناقش الحقائق الموجوده

يقول ان المشكله في سقف الطابق الارضي فقط

اذا لا مشكله في الاعمده ولا سقوف وجسور باقي المبنى 

اذا ببساطه هنا لاتوجد مشكله لدينا بالاسس ولا هناك هبوط مختلف او متفاوت بها ( دفرنشيل ستلمنت )

هنا اذا لا داعي ان نخاف من التربه او مشكلة الاسس

وحتى الجسور للسقف لا توجد بها شروخ ولو لاحظتم الصور للسقف من الاسفل لوجدتموه نظيف نوعا ما وان هذه الشروخ الشعريه دائما تكون موجوده في السقوف الصلده واعتقد ان اهل الخبره بهذه السقوف يعلمون ذلك والاكثر من ذلك ان هذا السقف تحملت وزن السقف الاخر اثناء صبه اذا هنا مؤشر ايجابي على هذا السقف ( نوعا ما ) 

ولكن هناك مشكله بجسر واحد وهو الجسر المقلوب وطبعا الشقوق العلويه الكبيره للسقف

ويقول انه استعمل عدد 7الى8 اسياخ في المتر الواحد قياس 14ملم وهذه الكميه في السقف الصلد ولهكذا ابعاد للغرف تعتبر كبيره و ( اوفررينفورس ) بالنسبه للمشتغلين بهذا النوع من السقوف 

ولكن يظهر ان المشكله هي بتوزيع الاسياخ في المنطقه السالبه لان الشروخ هي هناك وهي دلاله واضحه على ان عامل الحديد لم يكن مؤهل فنيا وغير جيد ولذا وضع حديد كثير ولكن بتوزيع خاطئ وحتى الجسر المقلوب اني اشك بالكانات اولا والربط مع العمود ثانيا

ودائما المباني التي بها هكذا مشاكل هي نتاج الخطئ في التفاصيل الهندسيه للحديد في المناطق الحرجه

اذا جدلا هنا علينا ان نعتبر الربط بين السقف والجسور هو مفصلي (هنج) وليس ثابت (فكس ) اي نعتبران العزوم هنا تساوي صفر لانه ببساطه لايوجد تسليح مقاوم للعزوم السالبه

اذا اصبح لدينا الان سقف من النوع البسيط لنقل ان كونكريته ضعيف او ( مشكوك بقوته ) وان حديده به مشكله بالتوزيع في المناطق السالبه ولكنه في مناطق الوسط ( المناطق الموجبه ) جيده وان اعمدته جيده فكيف سنعالج هكذا سقف بأقل الخسائر والتكاليف وبأسلوب علمي مقبول يمكنكم اقناع المقابل به

وحتى نختصر كل شئ علينا البدأ من هنا

فما هي اقتراحاتكم اخواني لحل المشكله بدون ازالة السقف

مع التقدير

شعاع
​


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (15 يناير 2012)

shuaa said قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا علي التفصيل 

واعتقد ان هذا الرجل بالفعل يريد حل عاجل لمشكلته 

وكما قلت مسبقا ان المشكله من وجهة نظري في الحديد العلوي 

والحل هو 

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2532042#post2532042#ixzz1jWD5c8Tq

-اضافه كمره اسفل هذه البلاطه (من الاسهل ان تكون معدنيه مربوطه بزوايا عند الاطراف اسهل وامتن

2- بناء جدار حامل اسفل هذه البلاطه ليقوم مقام الكمره (لكن يجب عمل ميده اسفل هذا الجدار لا يبني علي

الارض مباشره

3-تكسير هذه البلاطه وازالتها تماما

او ممكن هناك حل اخر وهو كالتالي 

اولا تملا هذه الشروخ بماده ايبوكسيه كالتالي 





بعد التاكد من الخطوة السابقه اتبع الحل التالي 

















اسال الله لك التوفيق ويحفظك من كل سوء


----------



## ArSam (15 يناير 2012)

سلام للجميع :

اقترح حلا سريعا وارخص الحلول من وجهة نظري كالتالي وهذا مبنى على خبرة سابقة ارجو ان يكون شرحي المختصر مفهوما :
1- التسليم بان يتم اعتبار سقف مستعار لتغطية الحل بعد الإنتهاء منه وسوف اتوقع وجوده على عمق 40 سنتمتر كحد اقصي مثلا اسفل السقف الحالي.
2- اعتماد تنفيذ تقوية دعم باستخدام كمرات معدنية أسفل البلاطات المتهدلة في المنتصف تماما طول هذه الكمرة ممكن تكون واحدة أو اثنتين كحد أقصي لكل غرفة فيها المشكلة.
3- مقاس مقترح لهذه الكمرة عمق 260 ملم مثلا
4- طول هذه الكمرة يساوي عرض الغرفة القصير بالطبع ناقصا سماكة صفيحة ارتكاز جانبية لكل طرف واحدة سماكة مثلا 18 ملم مقاس مقترح لهذه الصفيحة 300 عرض في 400 ملمتر ارتفاع في 18ملم سمك.
5- تثبت هذه الصفيحة على الكمرة الخرسانية من الجانب اسفل البلاطة السقفية مباشرة بواسطة اربع براغي هيلتي قطر 20 ملم من النوع الكيميائي. ويالمثل للطرف المقابل يعني يركب صفيحتين.
6- يجب عمل تدعيم حتى ارضية الغرفة التي فيها المشكله وذلك لإجراء عملية رفع بمكبس هيدروليكي وعمود معدني مؤقت للبلاطة المتهدلة بمقدار خمسة سنتمترات الى الأعلى. 
7- هذا المكبس الهيدروليكي متوفر لرفع الشاحنات لتغيير الاطارات البنشر أو متوفر من مختبرات التربة. واتوقع حمولته لا تقل عن خمس وعشرون طنا.
8- بعد رفع البلاطة ومن ثم توقيع الكمرة المعدنية في المنتصف تحت البلاطة يتم ربطها بالصفائح المثبتة جانبا بطريقة اللحام لطرف الاول اما الثاني فيتم تثبيتها او ربطها باللحام .
9- هنا يوجد جزئية هامة جدا وهي كيفية تأمين طول الكمرة المعدنية بالقدر الكافي لعرض الغرفة ناقصا سماكة الصفيحتين وخاصة بعد تثبيت الطفيحتين؟؟؟؟؟ هنا تأتي عبقرية التنفيذ باقتراح بعض الحلول لإعطاء طور متغير اما باستخدام البراغي نفسها أو حشوة من الصفائح أو مسند كرسي من الصفائح المعدنية !!!!
10- بعد انهاء التثبيت للكمرة المعدينة يتم فك الرافعة الهيدروليكية ليتم ارتياح الحمل للبلاطة على الكمرة المعدنية...
11- بالطبع يتم تأمين طلاء للكمرة والصفائح المعدنية ضد الصدأ قبل وبعد التركيب .

سامحوني كتبت هذا على عجل وبالتوفيق


----------



## ArSam (15 يناير 2012)

يتبع لما قبله :

* بالطبع رفع البلاطة يتم على الأقل خمسة سنتمترات الى الأعلى ويمكن استقراء هذه القيمة من قياس مقدار الهبوط من الأعلى للبلاطة بقياس الفرق بين حافة الغرفة ومنتصف بلاطة الغرفة المتهدلة باستخدام قدة معدنية مستوية افقية ومتر بالطبع التي اتوقع شخصيا الاتقل عن خمسة سنتمترات حسب الصور التي شاهدتها والتي رفعا الاخ الكريم شيخ القبيلة.
* بعد الإنتهاء من الخطوة رقم 11 أعلاه بالطبع يكون مطلوب تركيب سقف مستعار لتغطية هذه الأعمال وبالتالي تكون الغرف السفلية او الدور السفلي غير مشاهد فيه مايستغرب .
وبالهناء والشفاء


----------



## shuaa said (15 يناير 2012)

ArSam قال:


> سلام للجميع :
> 
> اقترح حلا سريعا وارخص الحلول من وجهة نظري كالتالي وهذا مبنى على خبرة سابقة ارجو ان يكون شرحي المختصر مفهوما :
> 1- التسليم بان يتم اعتبار سقف مستعار لتغطية الحل بعد الإنتهاء منه وسوف اتوقع وجوده على عمق 40 سنتمتر كحد اقصي مثلا اسفل السقف الحالي.
> ...




ممتاز اخ ArSam هذا هو الحل الصحيح والذي كنت بانتظار احدكم طرقه

لاني بالحقيقه كنت مجهز لنفس الجواب وكنت متوقع ان احدكم سوف يطرقه لاني قلت في مداخلتي السابقه بأن احد الاخوان كان قد اقترب من الحل ولكنه طرقه بطريقه هامشيه 
والان انت تتكلم بالتفاصيل وهو الشئ الصحيح 

ولكنك بالغت شويه بأبعاد المقطع لانه 6 انج اعتقد كافي وانت طرحت 10 انج واعتقد انه كبير نوعا ما

وهذه الطريقه استعملناها عدة مرات بتصليح المباني سابقا وكان احداها معرضه للانفجار

وقد ذكرت في مداخله لي في موضوع لقاء خاص مع مهندسي الهندسه المدنيه سابقا بأنه مر علي كمقاوله لتصليح سقوف متضرره هكذا عمل وكيف تم رفعه بجكات هايدروليكيه

وانا كنت ايظا مجهز الاقناع العلمي لهذه الطريقه وهو بأعتبار ان السقف اصبح ضعيف حيث اني سأعتبره طابوق ولذا كنت قد جهزت الموضوع اوليا وتحت عنوان السقوف الطابوقيه وهو سيكون محاكاة لهذا الموضوع والذي قلت بها بأني سأحتاج هذا الموضوع لاثبات مواضيع اخرى وحسب الرابط ادناه 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=307546

وهنا كنت سأقول للاخ صاحب المشكله 

ان الاخوه قالوا بأنك يجب ان تأخذ ورقه من الشخص الذي سيعطيك الحل كضمان

وانا اقول لك ان الورقه لا تفيد لا سامح الله اذا كانت هناك مشكله لان الضرر لايمكن ان يسد ان كان فيه ضحايا لا سامح الله وان المحاكم دربها طويل

ولكن الاحسن لك ولنا ان تجرب هذا الاقتراح في احد الغرف وكنت سأختار اصعب الغرف وهو مجلس الرجال وبعد ذلك نعمل فحص للسقف بتحميله بوزن اعلى من المصمم له حت يطمئن قلبك وقلب الجميع

وهذا كما قلنا مجرد اقتراح وانت صاحب القرار وعليك سؤال اي مكتب تحب لانه برأي الحل الامثل

والاحسن قبل ان انهي مداخلتي هذه هو وضع جسرين بالغرفه الواحده ووضع جسر اضافي تحت السقف في منطقة الجسر المقلوب

وسوف اعطي التبرير العلمي لهذا الحل في المداخله القادمه ان شاءالله

شعاع


​


----------



## shuaa said (15 يناير 2012)

ولا ننسى هنا مداخلة الاخ ابوعمر

فهي محاوله جميله وتعلمنا منها افكار رائعه

ولكن انا اخترت الطريقه المضمونه والتي كنا قد استعملناه سابقا وبنجاح

فتحيه خاصه للاخ ابو عمر على شجاعته وعلمه

شعاع​


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (15 يناير 2012)

shuaa said قال:


> ولا ننسى هنا مداخلة الاخ ابوعمر
> 
> فهي محاوله جميله وتعلمنا منها افكار رائعه
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا علي كلامكم الجميل فمنكم تعلمنا 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أشرف البطريق (15 يناير 2012)

لابد من عمل اختبار تحميل على السقف حتى نتاكد من صلاحيه المبنى


----------



## mf3h (15 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز
أظن من خبرتي الصغيرة ممكن تكون أحد الأسباب الاتية:
1- احنمال كبير جدا تم فك النجارة قبل ميعاد الفك ( من واضح كلامك ان الشروخ بالغرف الكبيرة 5*5 م)يعني أقل وقت للفك يجب ان لا يقل عن 11 يوم
2- واضح ان الشروخ على الأجناب ( دة ناتج عن الشير) يجب مراجعة لوحة التسليح لأن ممكن يكون خطأ بالتصميم
3- لو الخرسانة لسة جديدة ممكن ترش يوميا بالمياة لكي تزيد من قدرة الخرسانة 
4- يجب إعادة التصميم مرة أخري وعمل cheek عليها مرة أخري من واقع تكسير المكعبات


----------



## ArSam (16 يناير 2012)

أشكرك أخي الكريم شعاع على تثنيتك على اقتراحي للحل بقولك *"ممتاز اخ ArSam هذا هو الحل الصحيح والذي كنت بانتظار احدكم طرقه "
*حيث بحمد الله كنت قد تابعت وأشرفت على كثير من المشاريع المشابهة منها ماهو سبعة ادوار وكان ذلك في جدة بالسعودية. 
أما قولك *" **ولكنك بالغت شويه بأبعاد المقطع لانه 6 انج اعتقد كافي وانت طرحت 10 انج واعتقد انه كبير نوعا ما "*
فإنني أقول انه بالطبع هنا الحمل ليس لمقاومة العزوم بقدر ماهو مقاومة الهبوط يعني الـ Deflection وهذا يستلزم مقطع عزم عطالته عالية نوعا ما وخاصة عندما يكون حساسا بمقداره في مثل حالتنا فأقل خطأ بسيط في وضعية التثبيت يساهم بشكل كبير في تقليل فعالية حلنا هذا وبالتالي كان هذا الخيار للتأكيد على الحصول على فعالية اكبر ، وهنا اعني عن دقة التركيب وصغر المسافات المحسوسة في تركيب البراغي ومقدار رفع الجاك ومقدار هبوط البلاطة بعد الإنهاء أي ارتياحها على الكمرة... الى أخره......
أود هنا ان اضيف للموضوع بإن الإستفادة من الحل وفعاليته مبنية بشكل كبير على دقة التنفيذ...
اكرر شكري لكم واتمنى للأخ الكريم المالك ان تتم اموره بخير 
سلام


----------



## م . أبو بكر (16 يناير 2012)

من الواضح أن هناك من لا يزال يحاول معالجة المريض عبر الأنترنت ..

حقيقة الأمر غريب .. مشكلة خطيرة و حقيقية لا يقوم صاحبها باستخدام مكتب هندسي متخصص في معالجتها .

إن نتائج كسر العينات و الشروخ في البلاطات تدل على عشوائية عامة في المبنى ..
و أظن أن حال بقية العناصر الإنشائية ككل بنفس مستوى السوء في التنفيذ بما في ذلك الأعمدة و الكمرات و القواعد أيضاً .

صاحب المبنى ينقل لنا ما يشاهده .. و نظرته ليست نظرة شخص مختص . و في علم التشققات كل شئ مهم في الملاحظات ..

أظن أن سوء التنفيذ لا يقتصر على بلاطة أو كمر معين بل هو عام و يشمل المبنى كاملاً ، كونه تم التنفيذ بدون أي إشراف هندسي و بالتالي المبنى بحاجة لإعادة تأهيل كاملة ..

و عندما سكت المهندسون في هذا الموضوع عن إدراج حلول ، فهذا لأنهم يعلمون خطورة الكلام في هذه المسائل دون معاينة متأنية و دراسة متكاملة .. و التأكد من حال بقية العناصر بشكل عام .

نحن ندرك خطورة هذا العمل ، بينما نجد من يرمي بالحلول دون أن يدرك أن صاحب المنشأة قد بخل عليها بكل شئ بما في ذلك محاولة حل المشكلة مجاناً دون الاستعانة بمكتب معتمد ..

بل ما الذي يضمن أن الأخ شيخ القبيلة الذي استهتر بهذا العمل منذ البداية ، ما الذي يضمن أنه ينقل لنا الواقع ، و ما الذي يضمن أنه سيأخذ بالحل الصحيح ( لو افترضنا أن هناك حل صحيح بدون معاينة الواقع ) ، 

أو أنه - و هذا ظني - سيختار من الحلول المقدمة هنا الأرخص و الأقل تكلفة حتى لو كان خاطئاً ..

و الأهم من يضمن أن يتم تنفيذ هذه المقترحات بالشكل الصحيح ..
*
كل هذا بحاجة لمكتب هندسي مختص و متابع للعمل على الواقع .*

نحن نرى بوضوح أن صاحب العمارة اختار الأرخص في كل شئ منذ البداية .. بما في ذلك تجاهل وجود مهندس مشرف على عمل سكني يضم أرواح بشر .

إن طرحنا للتوقيع على أوراق و مخططات ، ليس بغرض تحمل المسؤولية في المستقبل فقط ، لكن بغرض الجدية و الواقعية في الدراسة .. 

و حتى لا يأتي أي شخص و يعطي اقتراحاته ( عن خبرة أو بدون خبرة ) و بالنتيجة فإن أخونا شيخ القبيلة سيختار الخيار الأرخص و الأسهل حتى لو كان خاطئاً ، مبرراً ذلك أنه مقترح من قبل مهندس .



كنت أفضل إغلاق هذا الموضوع على تثبيته حتى لا نتسبب في مصيبة ..

لكنني أحترم قرار الأخ ( خالد الأزهري ) .

مع التحية .


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قمنا بتثبيت الموضوع بغرض مشاركة اكبر عدد من الاراء والمناقشة ...وذلك لان هذا النوع من المشاكل التنفيذية يواجه كثير من المهندسين وتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات فيها بين المهندسين امر مفيد ومهم..

اؤكد على ما ذكره اخي الحبيب المهندس أبو بكر ...الاراء التي تذكر هنا ليس الهدف منها حل المشكلة او الاخذ بها وانما الغرض منها في المقام الاول تبادل الاراء والا فالحل النهائي يكون بالرجوع الى مهندس مختص يقوم بزيارة المبنى موضوع المشكلة ودراسته دراسة كاملة ومن ثم اقتراح الحلول التي يتحمل مسئوليتها كاملة ...

مع جزيل الشكر و التحية لجميع الاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع

تم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## D r e a m (16 يناير 2012)

cemohammad قال:


> أنا طالب هندسة مدنية في جامعة ذات مستوى ضعيف , وبالرغم من ارتفاع معدلي إلا انني بالكاد أعرف بعض المعلومات البسيطة بسبب تدني مستوى أغلب الطلاب وبالتالي تدني المستوى التعليمي في الجامعة .. بالرغم من عدم دراستي لمادة تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة [/color][/size]



تصميم الخرسانه المسلحه العصب الاساسي للاقسام المدنيه في اي كليه هندسه في العالم 

انت في جامعه ايه اخي الفاضل ​


----------



## شيخ القبيله (16 يناير 2012)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> من الواضح أن هناك من لا يزال يحاول معالجة المريض عبر الأنترنت ..
> 
> حقيقة الأمر غريب .. مشكلة خطيرة و حقيقية لا يقوم صاحبها باستخدام مكتب هندسي متخصص في معالجتها .
> 
> ...


 

شكراً أخي أبو بكر 

لكن لا داعي للتجريح


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 يناير 2012)

شيخ القبيله قال:


> شكراً أخي أبو بكر
> 
> لكن لا داعي للتجريح



اخي الكريم ..أستاذنا ابو بكر لا يقصد تجريح وانما هو يشبه محاولة علاج المشكلة الانشائية التي تواجهها بالمريض ووجه الشبه واضح ...
وكما ذكرت لك جميع المهندسين سواء من ادلو بارائهم واقتراحاتهم او لم يدلوا بها متفقون على ان الحل المكتمل لابد من زيارة ميدانية فيه للمبنى لتقييم الوضع من جميع النواحي ...


----------



## م . أبو بكر (17 يناير 2012)

شيخ القبيله قال:


> شكراً أخي أبو بكر
> 
> لكن لا داعي للتجريح



أعتذر ، لم أكن أقصد الإساءة ..

أدعو لك بالتوفيق .

تم إغلاق الموضوع بعد أن استكملت الآراء حوله


----------

